# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] DATE OUT OF PERIOD WITHIN CURRENT FINANCIAL YEAR in Pastel Partner v11

## Nmk.Pastel

Hello everyone, 

The current year updating is from 01/04/2014 to 31/03/2015. I have encountered this problem: 
When I input any date between this period,  it says Date out of Period. I even tried to input before this financial year and after saying the same thing.  I can't even do bank recons  :Frown:  

What could be the problem? 
Help!!  Have to be done by tomorrow

----------


## Neville Bailey

Try this.

First update all your batches.

Go to Setup...Users/Passwords...Users and browse for your User profile. 

Click on the Process Options button on the right.

Under the General Ledger section, make sure the following two options are ticked: 
 - Multi Period Processing
 - Can Change Transaction Date

If the above does not solve the problem, then go to Setup...Entry Types. Go to the column named "Date / Period Entry" and change all rows to the option "Date Sets Period".

----------


## CindyEvansFinney

If the user settings doesn't do the trick then go into set up / periods and just check that all your periods are correct there.




> Hello everyone, 
> 
> The current year updating is from 01/04/2014 to 31/03/2015. I have encountered this problem: 
> When I input any date between this period,  it says Date out of Period. I even tried to input before this financial year and after saying the same thing.  I can't even do bank recons  
> 
> What could be the problem? 
> Help!!  Have to be done by tomorrow

----------

